# What is price of land in Nakorn Ratchasima



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

Enterested in buying 2 rai just on the outskirts of town. Have been given a price of 975,000 baht. Is that normal. Seems high to me. Only .78 acre for $28,000 USD. Anyone having knowledge of land prices please respond. Thank you.


----------



## Jamie76 (Jul 31, 2008)

DelmerSomsri said:


> Enterested in buying 2 rai just on the outskirts of town. Have been given a price of 975,000 baht. Is that normal. Seems high to me. Only .78 acre for $28,000 USD. Anyone having knowledge of land prices please respond. Thank you.


How are you planning on buying the land? Is it through a land lease or through a Thai spouse (in which case you really would not own it)?


----------



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thanks for reply*



Jamie76 said:


> How are you planning on buying the land? Is it through a land lease or through a Thai spouse (in which case you really would not own it)?


Thanks for reply. As a farang I cannot own land in LOS. The land will be owned by my Thai wife of 35yrs. We are both in our 60's and will live in Thailand for awhile and in the USA other times. Our Thai relatives live from Bangkok to Korat. This land was brought to our attention by our Thai niece. She is keen on the deal. However I'm skeptical if you know what I mean. Spent four years in Thailand with US Air Force but many years ago. My wife has only been back to LOS once two years ago. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't forget that, thanks to economics, many people now want to sell land, cars etc. My advise is to wait at least half a year because prices will drop!
As for the price, seems good to me but you can check by letting someone ask about prices or hire someone who knows. Wer I live price for 300 square meter building land is over 1 million. Price for some rai in the mountains is about half a million (without papers!)


----------



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

Fiscalo said:


> Don't forget that, thanks to economics, many people now want to sell land, cars etc. My advise is to wait at least half a year because prices will drop!
> As for the price, seems good to me but you can check by letting someone ask about prices or hire someone who knows. Wer I live price for 300 square meter building land is over 1 million. Price for some rai in the mountains is about half a million (without papers!)


Thanks for info and advice. Still open to input. Will be in Thailand 1st March 2009.


----------



## udon thani expat (Dec 6, 2008)

my wife own.s some land in Udon Thani City and in the countryside the price very much depends on many factors 
the only one i would use is are you happy to pay that much i got 10 rai for 150.000 baht 
i was happy but thats just farmland 
i surgest you you compare prices in the local area dont get stung paying silly money i have seen it happen a lot for a guide on what you could get in and around udon try this site
wwwudonrealestatecom
just to give you a idea 
regards john


----------



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

udon thani expat said:


> my wife own.s some land in Udon Thani City and in the countryside the price very much depends on many factors
> the only one i would use is are you happy to pay that much i got 10 rai for 150.000 baht
> i was happy but thats just farmland
> i surgest you you compare prices in the local area dont get stung paying silly money i have seen it happen a lot for a guide on what you could get in and around udon try this site
> ...


Thanks John for info and advice. Been to Udon. One of my favorite places. Was able to take my wife and young son there so it made it more enjoyable. Sounds like you got a good deal. We are hoping for something similar. Will check out site. Sincerely Delmer & Somsri.


----------



## udon thani expat (Dec 6, 2008)

no problem delmer i have some photos and video.s on my website of udon maybe worth a look for you some of the old air force base 
regards john www-udonthani-co-uk just put a . in yourself i can not post a link yet on here sorry
ps i hope it all works out ok for you and your wife


----------



## DelmerSomsri (Dec 1, 2008)

udon thani expat said:


> no problem delmer i have some photos and video.s on my website of udon maybe worth a look for you some of the old air force base
> regards john www-udonthani-co-uk just put a . in yourself i can not post a link yet on here sorry
> ps i hope it all works out ok for you and your wife


Down memory lane. Thanks John.


----------



## vivutarvel (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi
i am from vivutravel in Vietnam, anyone here can update for me about the situation in ThaiLand, is this safe?
thanks
vivutravel


----------



## udon thani expat (Dec 6, 2008)

vivutarvel said:


> Hi
> i am from vivutravel in Vietnam, anyone here can update for me about the situation in ThaiLand, is this safe?
> thanks
> vivutravel


 yes its safe dont worry maybe some delays but thats life enjoy your trip to thailand its a great place udonthani home information on issan udon thani city guide
we spend a lot of time in the north east of Thailand where there is very little problems a good place to visit and super cheap so with the credit crunch looming over are heads its good news


----------

